# Gluten-free recipes



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm going to make these in a few minutes...I'll let you guys know how they turn out.

Oh - do any of you avoid gluten?

The Urban Poser:: Perfect 'Grain Free' Chocolate Chip Cookies (also dairy/egg free)

*Perfect Chocolate Chip Cookies *
(grain/dairy/egg free) Vegan, Paleo.

Ingredients:

2 cups fine ground blanched almond flour (such as Honeyville or Nuts.com)
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup coconut oil, or oil of choice
1/4 cup honey or vegan substitute (I like clover honey for its mild flavor)
1 tablespoon GF vanilla (such as Neilson & Masseys)
1 tablespoon canned full fat coconut milk (such as guar gum/bpa free Natural Value)
1/4 cup chocolate chips (such as Enjoy)

Directions: 

In a large bowl, combine the almond flour, baking soda and salt until well blended. 

Note: Be sure to 'scoop' up the AF with the cup and sweep over the top with a flat edge. If you spoon it into the cup, you are likely to not have enough AF for the recipe.

In a separate smaller bowl, combine the liquid ingredients. Blend well.

Add the liquid ingredients to the dry ingredients, mixing till just combined. Stir in the chocolate chips. The dough will be wetter than your average cookie dough and pretty sticky. Let it rest while you get the pans lined with parchment paper.

Scoop level (measuring) tablespoon amounts of cookie dough and tap it out of the spoon. ( I tap it on the bowl a few times,). Form a smooth, lightly packed ball with the dough. Place them on the cookie sheet at least two inches apart. Using two fingers, just barely tap down on the tops of the balls of dough. REALLY, you barely have to press at all for the 'pudgy' style cookie, just enough to flatten the top a little.

Place another cookie sheet under the one with the cookies. (This will help keep the bottoms from browning too fast.)

Bake in a 350 degree oven for about 10-12 (on the lower side for the flatter ones) min. Keep an eye on them though, as baking times will vary from oven to oven, as well as thickness and size of cookie. Do not over bake or the bottoms and the outsides of the cookie will become 'tough'. They should be light in color as shown in the picture, with some amount of browning on the bottoms.

Remove from oven and let cool for at least 5 minutes before transferring.

When cool enough, eat at least 4 of them before alerting others that they are finished. Allow everyone to be impressed with how selfless and giving you are when you split the remaining cookies evenly.

But do this quickly because all chocolate chip cookies are best served warm and you don't want to give away your secret!

When they are all gone, return to the top of this page and repeat!

Makes 15-17 small cookies.


----------



## Sage del Viento (Nov 30, 2010)

I have Celiac disease so I need to avoid it. I am posting by phone so I am not sure how to post recipes at the moment, but I will when I get on an actual computer. So what led you to gluten free eating?


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe. It sounds delicious. I'll have to try it sometime.

I also eat a gluten free diet. I've been eating that way for almost two years. It started off because I would get sudden bouts of dizziness and when I paid attention to what was happening when I got dizzy, I realized it often happened when I ate wheat products. I have tried to eat the occasional wheat product, but when I do, I get constipated and/or bloated and start gaining weight.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

I eat a paleo diet so the above looks quite good to me... 

Baconnaise (Bacon Mayonnaise) anyone?

2 egg yolks
1 tsp mustard (this is optional)
3 tsp lemon juice
1 cup liquid bacon fat


OR


(Non bacon version)
1/2 cup olive oil
1/2 cup coconut oil


1. Put the yolks in a bowl (blender, food processor) with the mustard, if using and 1 tsp lemon juice and mix those ingredients together;
2. Start whisking vigorously (blender or food processor on low) while dripping the oil very slowly, even drop by drop in the beginning. You’re creating an emulsion and if you put too much oil at once, it will separate and will be very hard to save. Whisk non-stop and use a towel under the bowl to help stabilize it;
3. As you add more oil, the emulsion will form and the mayonnaise will start to thicken and you can pour the oil faster at this point;
4. When all the oil is incorporated and the mayonnaise is thick, add the rest of the lemon juice and taste your creation. You can season to taste with salt and pepper;
5. Enjoy without guilt and put the store in the refrigerator!


Paleo Mayonnaise | Paleo Diet Lifestyle


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Those cookies turned out INCREDIBLE! I used coconut oil instead of palm oil, and I used 1/2 c gluten free oat flour and 1/2 c protein powder (gluten-free, chocolate and mocha flavored) instead of the almond flour. I also used Agave syrup instead of honey, because I'm not a big fan of honey...although next time I make these (probably tomorrow, lol) I may try local honey instead.

The combination of the mocha protein powder and the coconut oil gave these a fantastic flavor - sort of like Starbucks' mocha coconut drink.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Wanderlust94 said:


> I have Celiac disease so I need to avoid it. I am posting by phone so I am not sure how to post recipes at the moment, but I will when I get on an actual computer. So what led you to gluten free eating?


I was tested for celiac about two years ago. The endoscopy was negative, but I find that I feel MUCH better overall when I avoid gluten.

Also, this - I read the Wheat Belly book and I agree that wheat is far too processed and I think everyone would be better off avoiding it:
Wheat Belly Blog | Lose the Wheat Lose the Weight


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

BlissfulDreams said:


> Thanks for the recipe. It sounds delicious. I'll have to try it sometime.
> 
> I also eat a gluten free diet. I've been eating that way for almost two years. It started off because I would get sudden bouts of dizziness and when I paid attention to what was happening when I got dizzy, I realized it often happened when I ate wheat products. I have tried to eat the occasional wheat product, but when I do, I get constipated and/or bloated and start gaining weight.


Wow...maybe that's why I have chronic vertigo, then? I just started back on 100% gluten-free yesterday (before that, I was mostly gluten-free but slipped quite a bit) and I'm curious to see if it helps eliminate the vertigo.


----------



## Sage del Viento (Nov 30, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I was tested for celiac about two years ago. The endoscopy was negative, but I find that I feel MUCH better overall when I avoid gluten.
> 
> Also, this - I read the Wheat Belly book and I agree that wheat is far too processed and I think everyone would be better off avoiding it:
> Wheat Belly Blog | Lose the Wheat Lose the Weight


I see. Many people are switching to gluten free for those two reasons. Even if they don't need too. It just makes one feel better. My whole family is in the process of converting and my mother says she feels so much better and she has only been gluten free for two days. I would go paleo if I had the commitment because everything is processed here in the U.S. and I find it sad. Probably why so many people have these food allergy issues nowadays.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Wow...maybe that's why I have chronic vertigo, then? I just started back on 100% gluten-free yesterday (before that, I was mostly gluten-free but slipped quite a bit) and I'm curious to see if it helps eliminate the vertigo.


It could be. Do you find that the vertigo medication helps you? I was prescribed medication for it as well and found that it did nothing. But between cutting out gluten and just waiting it out, I found that the dizziness went away on its own.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

BlissfulDreams said:


> It could be. Do you find that the vertigo medication helps you? I was prescribed medication for it as well and found that it did nothing. But between cutting out gluten and just waiting it out, I found that the dizziness went away on its own.


Same here - the medication (Antivert) does nothing, except make me tired. 

I've had vertigo for years...I've been going through lots of testing lately. They have determined that it is not an inner ear problem, so it is likely a central nervous system issue (like MS) or hey, maybe it is gluten...I hope so, because that will be easy to fix.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Wanderlust94 said:


> I see. Many people are switching to gluten free for those two reasons. Even if they don't need too. It just makes one feel better. My whole family is in the process of converting and my mother says she feels so much better and she has only been gluten free for two days. I would go paleo if I had the commitment because everything is processed here in the U.S. and I find it sad. Probably why so many people have these food allergy issues nowadays.


I agree about all the processed food in the US - it IS sad. 

Have any of you watched the movies Food Inc or Fresh?


----------



## Sage del Viento (Nov 30, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I agree about all the processed food in the US - it IS sad.
> 
> Have any of you watched the movies Food Inc or Fresh?


I haven't seen either honestly. I think the first time I saw how bad processed foods was catching an episode of Jamie Oliver's food revolution. Seeing the "food" they served in the cafeterias.


----------



## Powder monkey (Jun 1, 2012)

My dad seems to have suddenly developed an intolerance for wheat products, so I've been trying some gluten free stuff.

I finally tried making some Quinoa pasta. I wasn't happy with it, but the key to the texture that makes a good pasta is...you guessed it, the gluten. I pulled it off in the end, ended up serving it with some of my garlic and rosemary infused olive oil, with fresh chopped garlic, rosemary, thyme, and basil leaves. They just wouldn't stay together well.

I might try some premade quinoa pasta, maybe it would hold up better. I did find that the 1 cup flour to 2 eggs ratio didn't really fly with the quinoa either. 


Anyway, I posted this in another thread. I'll post it again here.


*Apple Walnut Red Quinoa*

1/2 cup dry red quinoa

1/2 cup Walnuts
1 large Fuji apple
3 Tbs balsamic vinegar
1/3 cup dried cranberries
1/4 tsp cinnamon
2 Tbs olive oil

Prepare quinoa in a rice cooker, or on the stove according to directions. Meanwhile, finely chop one cored Fuji apple in a food processor and set aside. Repeat with walnuts. Mix apple, walnuts, and dried cranberries in a bowl and add cinnamon. When quinoa is done cooking, add to the mix. Pour balsamic vinegar and olive oil over the mixture and stir. Serve alone, or add to a salad. Makes seven servings.


Per Serving: *Calories* 144, *Carbs* 17g, *Fat* 8g, *Protein* 2g


(And my notes are, I julienned my apple, and just loosely chopped my walnuts. Great chilled, or slightly warm. And the Balsamic is a must, no skipping or subbing with something else. Get a real, good balsamic for this one.)


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Powder monkey said:


> I finally tried making some Quinoa pasta. I wasn't happy with it, but the key to the texture that makes a good pasta is...you guessed it, the gluten.


Have you tried brown rice pasta or corn pasta? I think both have decent textures, but it's easier to overcook the brown rice pasta. Corn noodles on the other hand are much like wheat noodles and when I was served them in a restaurant, I kept wondering if they were actually gluten free. lol.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

I try and avoid grains, flour and oats like the plague. Gluten wreaks havoc on the digestive system. It's a bitch trying to figure it out in the beginning, but you feel amazing once it's completely out of your system.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

android654 said:


> I try and avoid grains, flour and oats like the plague. Gluten wreaks havoc on the digestive system. It's a bitch trying to figure it out in the beginning, but you feel amazing once it's completely out of your system.


I agree! I'm of the opinion that everyone would benefit from eliminating gluten from their diet.

My GI doctor agrees, too - he said a LOT of people can't tolerate gluten and have trouble digesting it. Hey, it even has "GLUE" in the name. Okay, bad pun, but...lol

That recipe only made 15 tiny cookies...I'm making two more batches tonight, because people at work want them.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I agree! I'm of the opinion that everyone would benefit from eliminating gluten from their diet.
> 
> My GI doctor agrees, too - he said a LOT of people can't tolerate gluten and have trouble digesting it. Hey, it even has "GLUE" in the name. Okay, bad pun, but...lol
> 
> That recipe only made 15 tiny cookies...I'm making two more batches tonight, because people at work want them.


One side effect of removing gluten is that it forces you to become a decent cook. It's easy to see why we adopted corn and grains during the agricultural revolution, those things are super easy to cook. 

But replacing flour with almond or walnut flour or coconut becomes a little more tricky to handle while cooking. Your doctor is right, gluten forces the GI tract to tax itself to digest and allocate what few nutrients it has to the rest of the body. The only roots I stick to are darker ones like Yams or Sweet Potatoes. From everything I've studied, the darker the root is beneath the skin the safer it is for digestion. 

On the plus side, I'm pretty damn decent cook now.


----------



## Powder monkey (Jun 1, 2012)

You people know how to break a baker's heart.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Powder monkey said:


> You people know how to break a baker's heart.


If you can bake gluten-free, I'll be your best friend forever. Especially if you can make almond cupcakes with buttercream frosting.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Powder monkey said:


> You people know how to break a baker's heart.


You can still bake, but it'll cost ya is all.


----------

